# Xfer Records - SERUM Skin Collection



## Thenatan (Aug 1, 2017)

hello mates
This Is Natan , I'm A Musician And GUI Designer

Please Take A Look At My Recent Skin Works For Xfer Records Serum

- Serum Full Gold
- Serum Gold Blue
- Serum Vintage + Bonus
- Serum Flat
- Serum Dirty White




More Images At My Safe And Secure Store At Sellfy

https://sellfy.com/thenatan


----------

